# Which Wax - By Paint Colour



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Lots of posts about what colour "insert brand" wax for my car, so I took a little time & made this listing up.

I'm sure there are some brands missing, but all the ones listed are available from the DW approved traders.

This is ONLY a guide, most waxes will work on most colours, but some are more suited to certain types, feel free to experiment, but if your not sure, this should help you on the right path...

*Light Colours:* *White, Silver, Light Grey, Light Blue, Light Metallics.*
Dodo Rain Forest Rub, 
Dodo Light Fantastic,
Dodo Hard Candy, 
Dodo Diamond White, 
Dodo Juice / Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition 
Chemical Guys 50/50 Paste Wax,
Chemical Guys Extreme Gloss M Seal
Chemical Guys jetSEAL109
Victoria Collectors Wax, 
Victoria Concours Red Wax,
Collinite No. 476S, 
Collinite No. 845, 
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax,
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax, 
JEFFS Werkstatt Acrylic, 
Poorboys EX Sealant, 
Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze, 
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition

*Warm Colours:* *Yellow, Orange, Red, Gold.*
Dodo Rain Forest Rub, 
Dodo Orange Crush, 
Dodo Hard Candy, 
Dodo Banana Armour, 
Dodo Juice / Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition 
Chemical Guys - XXX, 
Chemical Guys Pete's 53', 
Chemical Guys 50/50 Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Extreme Gloss M Seal
Chemical Guys jetSEAL109
Victoria Collectors Wax, 
P21s Carnauba Wax, 
Nattys Paste Wax, 
Collinite #915, 
Collinite No. 476S, 
Collinite No. 845, 
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax,
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax, 
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax, 
JEFFS Werkstatt Carnauba,
Blackfire Wet Diamond Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, 
Blackfire Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, 
Poorboys EX Sealant with Carnauba,
Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze, 
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition

*Dark Colours:* *Black, Grey, Dark Blue, Dark Metallics.*
Dodo Rain Forest Rub,
Dodo Purple Haze, 
Dodo Hard Candy, 
Dodo Blue Velvet, 
Dodo Juice / Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition 
Pinnicle Souveran, 
Chemical Guys - XXX, 
Chemical Guys Pete's 53', 
Chemical Guys 50/50 Paste Wax, 
Chemical Guys Extreme Gloss M Seal 
Chemical Guys jetSEAL109
Victoria Concours Red Wax, 
Victoria Collectors Wax, 
P21s Carnauba Wax, 
Nattys Paste Wax, 
Collinite #915, 
Collinite No. 476S, 
Collinite No. 845, 
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax, 
Harly Paste Wax, 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax, 
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax, 
JEFFS Werkstatt Carnauba, 
Blackfire Wet Diamond Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, 
Blackfire Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, 
Poorboys EX Sealant with Carnauba 
Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze,
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition

I havent included anything from Z or SW, as I feel their current issues regarding marketing/distribution dont warrent them in it (my views, not DW's)


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sticky???


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Good post Jace.:thumb:

I prefer these though as there's one for every colour.  :lol:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ilter=&maximumPriceFilter=ALL&sortResults=yes


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Problem there is that vics concours looks fantastic on silver.....


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

PhillipM said:


> Problem there is that vics concours looks fantastic on silver.....


:thumb: Amended


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Wooohoo, hello. :wave: You forgot some. :thumb:


Dodo Juice - Black Wow - Original Edition - Juiced Edition


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

rubbishboy said:


> Wooohoo, hello. :wave: You forgot some. :thumb:


Amended...both types added :thumb:

Shame I've never had a sample to try though


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Buy something from the shop and you might win some!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Jace said:


> Amended...both types added :thumb:
> 
> Shame I've never had a sample to try though


Cheers Jace, I'll let you know as soon as some more samples are ready. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

The Jeffs Acrylic is recommended for all pearl and metallic finishes, regardless of colour, while the Carnauba version is better solid colours - well thats what I was informed by a rather knowledgeable person around here :lol:

Not really sure you can be that specific about colour really though, and the list has a large amount of overlap, which does rather support my personal view that if a wax looks good on one colour it will look good on all colours


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> The Jeffs Acrylic is recommended for all pearl and metallic finishes, regardless of colour, while the Carnauba version is better solid colours - well thats what I was informed by a rather knowledgeable person around here :lol:


Agreed to a degree, but for the :newbie: members, I would say on a light metallic colour, an Acrylic would allow the flake to pop through better than the carnuaba, which in most cases works better on mid-dark colours.



Bigpikle said:


> Not really sure you can be that specific about colour really though, and the list has a large amount of overlap, which does rather support my personal view that if a wax looks good on one colour it will look good on all colours


Again, I agree, but you & I know that type of information, those asking tend not too


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jet Seal ?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

david g said:


> Jet Seal ?


Missed it as its not on the site 

Shall add


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

How about Zaino?


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

Jace said:


> Lots of posts about what colour "insert brand" wax for my car, so I took a little time & made this listing up.
> 
> I'm sure there are some brands missing, but all the ones listed are available from the DW approved traders.
> 
> ...


great list thanks :thumb: will add to my "Newbie Nuggets" in the Newbies section

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50574


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

#16 isnt bad on all colour either I find


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice one Jace, but......

This is what confuses us newbies! You've listed recommended waxes, but some are 'glazes' or 'sealants' - from what I've been picking up, I thought these were 3 separate stages (glaze/seal/wax)?????


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Nice one Jace, but......
> 
> This is what confuses us newbies! You've listed recommended waxes, but some are 'glazes' or 'sealants' - from what I've been picking up, I thought these were 3 separate stages (glaze/seal/wax)?????


Try reading the Polished Bliss guide, should help :thumb:http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/guides_protect.html


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

B]Dark Colours:[/B] *Black, Grey, Dark Blue, Dark Metallics.*
Dodo Rain Forest Rub:
Dodo Purple Haze: on shopping list
Dodo Hard Candy:
Dodo Blue Velvet: on shopping list 
Dodo Juice / Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition: 
Pinnicle Souveran: had that
Chemical Guys - XXX: 
Chemical Guys Pete's 53': gt that one 
Chemical Guys 50/50 Paste Wax: got that one
Chemical Guys Extreme Gloss M Seal 
Chemical Guys jetSEAL109: Got that one
Victoria Concours Red Wax: got that one
Victoria Collectors Wax: got that one
P21s Carnauba Wax
Nattys Paste Wax: got that one
Collinite #915: got that one
Collinite No. 476S: got that one
Collinite No. 845:
Clearkote Carnuba Moose Wax:
Harly Paste Wax:
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax:
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax:
JEFFS Werkstatt Carnauba:
Blackfire Wet Diamond Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, 
Blackfire Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, 
Poorboys EX Sealant with Carnauba 
Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze,
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition

Zymoel Titanium
Chemical Guys Mirror Finish and Factory sealant

:wave: :wave:


----------

